# Busy/working parent cooking savior!!!!



## Lovex4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Found on pinterest last night some one who gets a bunch of meals together for crock pots, gets ziplock bags together, writes on the with a marker what meal it is, with the cooking directions, and what ingredients need to be added the day of cooking such as stocks, water etc... cuts up all veggies and meats, puts all into ziplock with all the dry ingredients/spices as well... Freezes the meals as they are and takes them out the night before and puts all into crock pot before going to work or starting the day... I can't believe this has never crossed my mind but in case no one else thought of this I figured I'd share it with everyone... So simple and perfect for busy moms and dads!!!!! If anyone wants I can post the blog in which I found this!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

That sounds interesting


----------



## Siegal (Aug 24, 2012)

This is an excellent idea. Depending on what time you like to eat/get home I bet you can do it in a pressure cooker instead of a slow cooker the second you get home!


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats true too... When I was working i'd get home by 5, now that i'm home, my kids sometimes want to eat by 4:30...5 very rarely 6... So it works perfect for my family. But your right... And especially for "always on the go" people too


----------

